
RethinkDB re-licensed to Apache License, version 2.0 - joaojeronimo
https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/commit/b0ec8bc5a874d5241d8af1166d664083edc5f750
======
molecule
Ongoing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13579544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13579544)

